# Moving to Sydney during Q1 2019



## Deepu_02 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Starting this new thread for people moving to Sydney by end of JAN, FEB or MAR 2019.

I am planning to move by end of JAN or early FEB 2019.

Want to connect and we may help each other out during our thrilling exhilarating Initial stages. Might blossom in to a beautiful friendship in an unexplored country.

I have been to Sydney once, to satisfy the initial entry condition. I stayed in Strathfield for about a month. 

This time I am all set to wrap things up here in India and move there.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Deepu_02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Starting this new thread for people moving to Sydney by end of JAN, FEB or MAR 2019.
> 
> ...


for intial entry what process you did pls explain as i am going soon


----------



## Deepu_02 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Rahul I did my initial entry long while ago during Feb 2016. as far as i know there is no separate process for this. 
just book your tickets, land there, get an arrival stamp in your passport - happens normally when you go through immigration. you can even return back in the next flight.
Immigration officers at Singapore & Sydney did even bother to see my Grant copy - I went on a free Singapore tour that Changi Airport offers.
All the best


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Deepu_02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Starting this new thread for people moving to Sydney by end of JAN, FEB or MAR 2019.
> 
> ...


I have similar plans, let's connect.


----------



## rasainat (Jun 10, 2015)

Deepu_02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Starting this new thread for people moving to Sydney by end of JAN, FEB or MAR 2019.
> 
> ...


Similar situation. Visited in 2016 and now planning permanent move in Feb 2019. Let’s connect.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Made my initial entry in Apr 2015 (Gold Coast), subsequent short visits in 2016 (Perth) & 2017 (Sydney). Will be making my permanent move in Jan 2019. Count me in here.


----------



## harprt (Dec 13, 2016)

*IED Timeline*

Dear Friends,

I am also thinking to move to Australia in 2019. I got my grant on 19 Sep.

As I see people are moving permanently after a span of 2-3 years from the date of initial entry.

Just want to know, Will this create any problem as the PR visa is valid for 5 years? Is this correct?

Thanks 
Harprt


----------



## nowwin4u (Dec 7, 2016)

Me too moving to Sydney in Feb for first entry. Please suggest things to consider for first entry. Where should I search for accommodation in Sydney.


----------



## Kuciwawa (Nov 4, 2018)

Do you guys plan to bring your family along with you on your first big move?
All the very best for all of you!


----------



## vikki.gaddam (Nov 9, 2018)

*Planning for Feb '2018*

Hey guys.... Greetings!

I got my grant on 31st October 2018. Now planning to move to Sydney... Mostly around last week of Jan or in Feb 2018.

Would love to talk to people on the same page and exchange any bit of info available.

P.S. I am from Hyderabad(India) and presently working in Bangalore(India). anyone around from Hyderabad or Bangalore we can even meet-up.

Good day.

Thank you - Vikram aka Vikki


----------



## vikki.gaddam (Nov 9, 2018)

nowwin4u said:


> Me too moving to Sydney in Feb for first entry. Please suggest things to consider for first entry. Where should I search for accommodation in Sydney.


Hey Buddy Nowwin4u.... it is better to reach out to any friends or family if you have any!


----------



## brijesh3650 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

i am also planning, rather wishing to travel to Sydney in last week of Jan or 1st week fo Feb but still waiting to receive the grant. I have uploaded all my documents on 31st Aug and wanted to know how much time will ti take to get the grant based on your experience. 

Your reply is really appreciated. 

Thanks
Brijesh Desai


----------



## vikki.gaddam (Nov 9, 2018)

brijesh3650 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i am also planning, rather wishing to travel to Sydney in last week of Jan or 1st week fo Feb but still waiting to receive the grant. I have uploaded all my documents on 31st Aug and wanted to know how much time will ti take to get the grant based on your experience.
> 
> ...


Hopefully by end of November you should have your grant... provided you have uploaded all required documents to avoid CO contact. 
All the best with that!


----------



## uvsu (Nov 25, 2018)

vikki.gaddam said:


> Hey guys.... Greetings!
> 
> I got my grant on 31st October 2018. Now planning to move to Sydney... Mostly around last week of Jan or in Feb 2018.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikram,

Even I am also planning to move some where in mid of 2019 from Hyd. Any whatsapp group created ? please let me know...

Thanks !


----------



## vikki.gaddam (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi Buddy,

Firstly congratulations!

There is no whatsapp group created as such.


----------



## Hi_2018 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi all,

Moving to Sydney in Q1
Booked tickets for 1st March 19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abroadero7 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi_2018 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Moving to Sydney in Q1
> Booked tickets for 1st March 19
> ...


All the best ! I'm moving in April


----------



## sai9191 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi Vikki,

Even Im planning to move to Sydney in April or May '19, Im too from Hyd, pls. PM me your number I will get in touch with you soon.


----------



## sai9191 (Nov 8, 2017)

vikki.gaddam said:


> Hey guys.... Greetings!
> 
> I got my grant on 31st October 2018. Now planning to move to Sydney... Mostly around last week of Jan or in Feb 2018.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikki,

Even I am planning to move to Sydney in April/May 2019. I am also from Hyderabad. Please PM me your number, I will get in touch with you.


----------



## bnilesh (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey guys - I am landing in Sydney on 21st February. anyone traveling during that week? It would be better if we can form a group for people traveling in Q1.


----------



## dev482pr (Oct 20, 2018)

Guys.. just curious.. you are thinking of finding a job after landing there? Or do already have an offer??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachi (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey Guys, I am planning to move during March 2nd week. Anyone from South. PM me shall connect in phone.


----------



## bnilesh (Jul 19, 2010)

dev482pr said:


> Guys.. just curious.. you are thinking of finding a job after landing there? Or do already have an offer??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most people will have to hunt a job after landing. Few lucky ones travel with an offer in hand.


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

any one travelling on feb 8th from bangalore to sydney via singapore ??


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

A friendly offer - Let me know if you guys need help. I moved to Sydney in May 2018 (from Melbourne). Please send a message.


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I am a 190(NSW) PR holder. My IED date is 07th Feb 2019. I am planning to travel before the date to activate my PR. At present I am staying in KL,Malaysia. So I am planning to travel to Perth just to activate PR along with my family, since after that my wife and kid planning to go back to India. I'd like to know is it ok to land in Perth for visa activation purpose and come back or is it necessary to land in Sydney since we hold 190(NSW). Please confirm on this.


----------



## Xxeleton (Jul 11, 2017)

Abroadero7 said:


> All the best ! I'm moving in April


Bro, I am also planning to move to Sydney post Easter holiday. I haven't yet bought ticket. I am in Hyderabad currently and basically from Kolkata. Let's connect.


----------



## Xxeleton (Jul 11, 2017)

Xxeleton said:


> Bro, I am also planning to move to Sydney post Easter holiday. I haven't yet bought ticket. I am in Hyderabad currently and basically from Kolkata. Let's connect.


Also, please pm me if you have already created a whatsapp/telegram group.


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

I have booked my ticket for 22nd Feb, from Bangalore. I'll land in Sydney on 23rd Feb morning. Do we have any WhatsApp/Google/Telegram group?


----------



## Yogi_2018 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi ,pls let me know if there is any whats up group, rgds


----------

